# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С-Рарус: Мебельное предприятие?

## pabloz

Где взять? Хотябы демо. заранее благодарен.

----------


## NABius

http://rapidshare.com/files/6791826/Rarus_M.zip
Но с креком еще не разобрался :cool:

----------

mrisha (22.01.2014)

----------


## BUH

программку скачала с этой ссылки, но не открывается, просит ключ.HELP!!!:confused:

----------


## johnsm123

> программку скачала с этой ссылки, но не открывается, просит ключ.HELP!!!:confused:


а вот с ключем на нее сложно....если отключить проверку ключа то пропадают некоторые функции в конфе

----------


## NABius

1С-Рарус: Мебельное предприятие версия 2.0 с Емулятором
*Скрытый текст*http://depositfiles.com/files/yvcm8oabb

----------


## MRDogma

А как пользоваться этим эмулятором? у меня не получается:(

----------


## shoorlo

*NABius*, 
"1С-Рарус: Мебельное предприятие версия 2.0 с Емулятором"

Доброе время...
Вы выложили эмулятор без файла "unimull.sys"!
А без него драйвер защиты не устанавливается...
Если не сложно, дайте пожалуйста ссылку где его взять.

Спасибо.
С уважением.

----------


## NABius

> *NABius*, 
> "1С-Рарус: Мебельное предприятие версия 2.0 с Емулятором"
> 
> Доброе время...
> Вы выложили эмулятор без файла "unimull.sys"!
> А без него драйвер защиты не устанавливается...
> Если не сложно, дайте пожалуйста ссылку где его взять.
> 
> Спасибо.
> С уважением.


Файл находится в папке Crack!!
(проверял на архиве с файлообменника):rolleyes:
Позже если будет время напишу пошаговую версию...

----------


## shoorlo

> Файл находится в папке Crack!!
> (проверял на архиве с файлообменника):rolleyes:
> Позже если будет время напишу пошаговую версию...


Прошу прощения!
Действительно файл в архиве присутствует!
Но антивирус его потихоньку прибил при распаковке.:blush:

Установил устройство "UniMull", сервер работает, однако рарус 
все равно пишет об отсутствии ключа.
Наверное пошаговая версия установки не помешает.

Спасибо.
С уважением.

----------

tj9595 (05.01.2017)

----------


## Romanova

Пожалуйста, напишите как ломать поподробней!!!

----------


## Lego25

Пожалуйста, напишите как устанавливать?

----------


## Chessy

народ опишите как ставить
тут не работает

может есть у кого рабочая таблетка?

или у кго есть вылоите другую конфигурацию мебельного предприятия

----------


## vasadel

Присоединяюсь !! Не работает, не понятно как ставить! Требует ключ!
Кто знает поделитесь опытом !!!

----------


## NABius

> 1С-Рарус: Мебельное предприятие версия 2.0 с Емулятором
> *Скрытый текст*http://depositfiles.com/files/yvcm8oabb


Не пойму почему у Вас проблемы с конфигурацией!!!
в Файле  MyLittleKeys.reg ищем строчку


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Dongles\Services\MyLittleKeys\Dump\10A111A2]
"Name"="Rarus.1C.Mebelnoe predpriyatie red.2"
"DongleType"=dword:00000007
"Install"=dword:00000000
```

и строчку "Install"=dword:00000000
меняем на "Install"=dword:00000001
после выполняем install.bat :cool:

----------


## silia23

Выложите рабочую версию.

----------

